# Annual Drought Comparison



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What a difference a year can make. On the right hand map, scroll down to JANUARY 8, 2013 for a great comparison.

Regards, Mike

http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/DataArchive.aspx


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Where I am located it is still a dry sob, we did get enough moisture to get all of our dryland wheat put in and I do have some cattle turned out on it but it is stocked about 260 lbs per acre which is light so we can make it last . We are in dire need of some snow or rain or even a good ice storm would help. Alot of folks in the corn belt and the east have no clue on what dry really is until they farm/ranch out west.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

A year ago at Loveland Ski resort which is on top of the Eisenhower tunnel in Colorado they had only had about 70 inches of snow. This year they are at 155 inches with about 4 more months of snow to go. The snowpack is at 108% of normal for our watershed where we get our irrigation water. Last year at this time it was about 50%. However winds could kick up in April and May and make the snow go a way fast. Here on the front range in Colorado it's nice to get some snow in the winter to keep the ground a bit moist, but it's far more important to have snow in the mountains.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Definitely no drought here at the moment, almost 9" since 12/01/13.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Grateful , that is about what we had for the year here. Must be nice to have some mud around , we have blow sand most of the time and tumbleweeds .


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I just found this in an OK news website. Check this out Panhandle. Did you have to duck this? Reminds me of pictures of the dust bowl.

http://newsok.com/photos-from-sundays-dust-storm-in-cimarron-county/article/3923682

It is the complete opposite here. Water everywhere.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes Bonfire, that would be my area for sure . That sunday it came in like the old days , thank GOD it didnt last too long. Most of our ground has good cover on it as some guys did have ground blowing and it can get damn sure nasty outside when it is like that. When I get a neighbor who is blowing and sifting on me I call them asap and if they dont get on it I will pull some of my big 4x4's on them and I will tear it up deep and get it stopped. If you dont they can get you to blowing also , it is like a cancer it will spread .


----------

